# wierd burner issue

## line72

I just rebuilt my kernel (using mandrake's .config), and now my burner doesn't work. I check all the scsi, scsi-emulation, and scsi genereic stuff, it's all included (as modules), and my problem is, on bootup ide-scsi modules doesn't get loaded, if i manually load it, then my burner works.  In grub i have

hdc=ide-scsi and dmesg gives me:

```

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 (root@dillavou.insightbb.com) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release)) #1 Mon Jun 17 08:10:23 CDT 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda9 hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

```

any ideas why ide-scsi won't get loaded automatically ?

----------

## metalhedd

did you compile ATAPI CDROM Support in your kernel?  SCSI Emulation won't work if you have ATAPI cdrom Support.

----------

## delta407

The kernel doesn't automagically put IDE devices in SCSI emulation mode, because that would be plain silly. That's why you have to tell specifically the drives you want it to...

----------

## line72

i assume i have atapi (i'm at work right now) i used the mandrake config which includes close to everything, ide-scsi emulation works find if i manually modprobe ide-scsi, but for some reason, ide-scsi doesn't get loaded on boot-up even though i have hdc=ide-scsi in the grub config (menu.lst)

----------

## metalhedd

in that case why not just put it in your /etc/modules.autoload?

----------

## delta407

You could also compile it into your kernel...

----------

## line72

i know i could add it to modules.autoload, i just thought it was odd that it wasn't automatically being loaded like it's supposed to be

----------

## metalhedd

hmm.. I've never compiled it as a module before so I dunno, but I just assumed that any module needed to be loaded manually (or in modules.autoload) doesn't seem right to me that just because theres a line in the Grub setup to use SCSI that it would automatically load the module... then again.. what do I know?  :Smile: 

----------

